# Is enhanced autopilot required for the speed limit chime?



## Gorillapaws (Jul 30, 2017)

My mom has AP1 in her MX and one of the best features is how you can set a speed limit chime that will let you know when you've exceeded the threshold you've set. Also it will rumble the steering wheel when you drift across the lanes. Is the $5k EAP upgrade required for these features or is it part of the basic safety that comes with the base price like emergency braking is? I think using the center screen speedometer would be a lot more acceptable if you were able to have the audio warnings.


----------



## TeslawyerShow (Jul 30, 2017)

Details have been very sparse but I don't think you would need to purchase EAP to get those features. You will still get all the sensors and they will be activated for collecting data for Tesla and reporting to the car. The car would still know your speed etc even without activating EAP.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I have had one car with that feature and hated it because ... well ... I always drove faster than what I set 

Not sure on the Model 3, but it's probably a good idea to use it in the beginning if it has it as these cars are fast without you realizing.


----------



## Meros (Jul 7, 2017)

I have a 2016 Model S with AP1 hardware but no AP purchase (I can't use autopilot). Here is what I still get even without paying for autopilot:

-Chime when I exceed the speed limit (I can set an offset so it chimes when I go say 8mph over the limit)
-Instrument cluster shows cars/trucks/motorcycles around me and lane lines. It also shows the speed limit. The camera reads speed limit signs.
-Steering wheel vibrates if I drift in my lane without my blinker on
-If a car in front of me suddenly slows down, I get a loud alarm and the car flashes red on the display
-Rain sensing wipers
-Automatic high-beams (they turn off automatically when there is traffic in the opposite lane). A recent OTA update unlocked this feature for owners that did not purchase autopilot.
-Parking assist (chimes and displays objects near the car).
-"Dumb" cruise control (not traffic aware).

According to manual, It also has automatic emergency braking and automatic side collision prevention (auto-steers away from a side collision even when AP is not enabled). I haven't experienced either feature.


----------



## babula (Aug 26, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I have had one car with that feature and hated it because ... well ... I always drove faster than what I set
> 
> Not sure on the Model 3, but it's probably a good idea to use it in the beginning if it has it as these cars are fast without you realizing.


I turned it on and I hated it because it chimed every time I was speeding up to merge in to a highway causing me to think that someone was extremely close to me.


----------

